# Recommendations for Alligator Processing and tanning



## wildman0517 (Aug 14, 2017)

OK now that the drawing is out of the way, I would like to get some input on who to take the Gator once we harvest it , and where to send out the hide to be tanned.

Thanks any information would be of much help


----------



## frydaddy40 (Aug 14, 2017)

In the Savannah area  Trapper Jack Doglas   for processing.
   Call 912-658-5594.    
  Alligator  Tanning   www.amtan.com


----------



## FOLES55 (Aug 14, 2017)

Any idea on prices from amtan.com?

I didn't see them listed.


----------



## FOLES55 (Aug 14, 2017)

disregard, its under the frequently asked questions section if needed.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Aug 29, 2017)

I haven't used them, so I can't vouch for quality.

http://www.sebringcustomtanning.com/


----------



## Red Arrow (Aug 30, 2017)

Sebring looks like a good option if the quality is there.

https://www.johnwalkergators.com/ We used these folks last year for a natural color stiff hide tan. This tanning is suitable for hanging on a wall but not leather type stuff.

We have used amtan, and the quality was good, it was a soft leather tan,  but it was pricey. We dropped one off last week and it's running almost $35 a foot...

I'm thinking next year we might try this DIY method...
http://www.alligatorhuntingequipment.com/tan.html


----------



## REDNECK1 (Sep 1, 2017)

There only a handful of tanneries that turn Alligator hides into pliable leather suitable for clothing and accessories. Most taxidermist send your hides to American Tannaries located in Griffin Georgia. Once they are done with your hide it will last indefinitely and be as soft as the day you got it. Yes the price is well worth it and you can delay making something from it so finances could be available at a later date. The chance to harvest a gator only comes every 5 years or so, take the time to do it right. The process to make that hide top quality can not be done in the backyard I promise you that. Good luck on your hunting!


----------

